# Me despierto que ya te pienso



## chlapec

Buenos días,

mi pregunta surge a raíz de una discusión generada en el foro Español-Italiano. A una pregunta sobre cómo traducir una frase en italiano, un forero responde: "-La traducción es literal: "*Me despierto que ya te pienso*, (...paso el día pensándote y durante la noche te sueño)"".

Mi respuesta fue que tal construcción no existe español (el uso transitivo de pensar no es motivo de discusión, ese sí es válido, en este contexto poético), es decir, que no es gramaticalmente correcta ni de uso común, que se trata de un calco del italiano y que en español podría expresarse de múltiples maneras, como por ejemplo: "apenas me despierto, ya te pienso"; "(tan) sólo despertarme, te pienso"; "es despertar y pensar en ti (coloquial)"; "no hago más que despertarme y ya te pienso".

Ante la insistencia del otro forero en que la expresión es correcta (o, al menos, de uso común), he decidido trasladar esta duda a este foro para recabar vuestra opinión.

Muchas gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Hola, Sr. chlapec:
En mi entorno no es usual esa expresión. No llego a pronunciarme sobre su corrección gramática. 
Para decir lo mismo en un entorno habitual -ojo, no poético- utilizaría *"Me despierto y *ya te pienso"o "Me despiert*a *que ya te pienso". 
Un saludo cordial.


----------



## EduardoGonzalez

Pues a mi me suena muy mal. 
Lo diría así: 
Paso el día *pensando en ti*, y durante la noche *sueño contigo*.


----------



## Lurrezko

Tampoco me atrevo a opinar sobre su corrección, y es cierto que las demás opciones que propones son mucho más comunes. Pero cuando la leí me sonó familiar, y no me acaba de chirriar. Quizá sea por la cercanía del catalán con el italiano, trataré de averiguarlo.

Un saludo


----------



## chlapec

Muchas gracias por su opinión, Lord Darktower. Opino como Usted que "me despierto y ya te pienso" podría ser otra opción posible (en todo caso, en español de España, el uso transitivo del verbo pensar, con el sentido de evocar, es siempre propio de un contexto poético). Su segunda propuesta no la entiendo. ¿Podría explicarme su significado?


----------



## chlapec

EduardoGonzalez said:


> Pues a mi me suena muy mal.
> Lo diría así:
> Paso el día *pensando en ti*, y durante la noche *sueño contigo*.



Gracias Eduardo por tu aportación. Mi pregunta se centra en el valor gramatical de ese *que*. El uso transitivo de *pensar y soñar* es perfectamente posible, aunque, por supuesto, sobre gustos no hay nada escrito. Un saludo.


A Lurrezko: como a ti, a mis oídos tampoco sonaba mal, pero estaba convencido de que se debía a la costumbre de leerlo en italiano.


----------



## EduardoGonzalez

chlapec said:


> Gracias Eduardo por tu aportación. Mi pregunta se centra en el valor gramatical de ese *que*. El uso transitivo de *pensar y soñar* es perfectamente posible, aunque, por supuesto, sobre gustos no hay nada escrito. Un saludo.


De acuerdo en que el uso transitivo de *pensar y soña*r es perfectamente posible. Pero no así. Por ejemplo: Soñé que me caía a un pozo. Pensé que tardaría más. Por contra se dice: "Pensé en mis amigos", pero no (o por lo menos yo no lo digo) "Pensé mis amigos". 
Finalmente respecto de la pregunta, el *que *lo considero quizá el de la acepción 13ª del DRAE: *
13.* conj. U. igualmente como conjunción causal y equivale a _porque_ o _pues._ _Con la hacienda perdió la honra, que a tal desgracia le arrastraron sus vicios._ _Lo hará, sin duda, que ha prometido hacerlo._
En definitiva sería equivalente a:
*Me despierto pues ya te pienso*.


----------



## Lurrezko

Este uso de *pensar* es correcto, aunque suena literario, como dice chlapec. 

*pensar.*
*4. Con el sentido de ‘evocar o recordar’, se usa a veces como transitivo, sobre todo en textos literarios, para dotar al discurso de mayor expresividad: «Ya sabes que te quiero, te pienso» (Cohen Muerte [Esp. 1993]); «Pienso la influencia que ese tipo tuvo en mis ideas» (Daneri Matar [Arg. 1981]).

*En cuanto a *que*, en mi opinión no tiene sentido causal. La idea, según yo la entiendo, no es que me despierto porque te pienso, sino que tan pronto me despierto, empiezo a pensarte (a pensar en ti). 

Un saludo


----------



## Lord Darktower

chlapec said:


> Muchas gracias por su opinión, Lord Darktower. Opino como Usted que "me despierto y ya te pienso" podría ser otra opción posible (en todo caso, en español de España, el uso transitivo del verbo pensar es siempre propio de un contexto poético). Su segunda propuesta no la entiendo. ¿Podría explicarme su significado?





> "Me despiert*a que ya te pienso".*


Estoy dormido soñando contigo, y a la vez sueño que estoy despierto pensando en ti. Y eso me hace despertar. ¿No me diga que no es poético?


----------



## chlapec

Lurrezko said:


> En cuanto a *que*, en mi opinión no tiene sentido causal, al menos yo no entiendo la frase así.


No, no tiene sentido causal. Si se interpretase como causal, el hecho de pensar en alguien (en sueños, por el contexto) tendría como resultado que uno se despertase. Y el sentido original de la frase italiana no es ese, sino el ya apuntado en mis ejemplos del primer mensaje, es decir (nuevamente): "al momento mismo de despertarme ya me pongo a pensar en ti". 
Si quisiésemos formular esta frase como una causal (usando la construcción apuntada por Eduardo, entonces deberíamos decir: "Ya te pienso, que me despierto", lo cual resulta forzado y difícil de interpretar.


----------



## chlapec

Lord Darktower said:


> Estoy dormido soñando contigo, y a la vez sueño que estoy despierto pensando en ti. Y eso me hace despertar. ¿No me diga que no es poético?



Es poético. Ahora lo entiendo, es una elipsis: "Me despierta (el hecho de) que ya te pienso". Pero aquí tendríamos una causal en que causa y efecto se invierten, como ocurría en la última frase propuesta por Eduardo, con respecto al original, que lo que expresa es: "Es el hecho de que me haya despertado el que provoca que te piense".


----------



## Lurrezko

chlapec said:


> Es poético. Ahora lo entiendo, es una elipsis: "Me despierta (el hecho de) que ya te pienso". Pero aquí tendríamos una causal en que causa y efecto se invierten, como ocurría en la última frase propuesta por Eduardo, con respecto al original, que lo que expresa es: "Es el hecho de que me haya despertado el que provoca que te piense".



Yo no la oigo así, aunque si fuera realmente un calco del italiano el experto eres tú. En la interpretación que apuntas, la primera idea (_me despierto_) es la causa de que empiece a pensarte. Yo más bien entiendo que el sentido es correlativo, es decir, que ambas acciones se suceden inmediatamente, sin que haya entre ellas más relación que la mera correlación temporal.

Veo que en catalán este *que* con sentido correlativo es correcto, quizá por eso me suena familiar tu ejemplo, pero no estoy seguro en cuanto al español:

_Empezó la reunión que no estábamos todos.
Llegó a casa que su padre ya se había muerto.
_
Un saludo


----------



## chlapec

Lurrezko said:


> Yo no la oigo así, aunque si fuera realmente un calco del italiano el experto eres tú. En la interpretación que apuntas, la primera idea (_me despierto_) es la causa de que empiece a pensarte. Yo más bien entiendo que el sentido es correlativo, es decir, que ambas acciones se suceden inmediatamente, sin que haya entre ellas más relación que la mera correlación.
> 
> Veo que en catalán este *que* con sentido correlativo es correcto, y a mí me suena natural (como tu ejemplo), pero no estoy seguro en cuanto al español:
> 
> _Empezó la reunión que no estábamos todos.
> Llegó a casa que su padre ya se había muerto.
> _
> Un saludo



Estaba modificando mi mensaje anterior en ese sentido, pero ya te lo contesto aquí. Soy profano en gramática pero, como tú, pienso que tiene básicamente un sentido correlativo (estaba asumiendo el sentido causal para explicar la contradicción con el sentido original de la frase), aunque yo no excluiría un leve matiz causal, de orden interpretativo. Me explico: el hecho de despertarse le permite iniciar el proceso de pensar en la persona, con lo que, en un cierto sentido, el despertar es también causa de ello (porque mientras duerme, no lo/la piensa, sino que lo/la sueña, como se dice más adelante).
Esta frase, "empezó la reunión que no estábamos todos", del mismo modo que la que dio origen al hilo, me parece incorrecta, pero claro, volvemos al principio... con una diferencia, ahora también podríamos pensar que se trata de un calco del catalán... (...o que yo estoy equivocado, por supuesto).


----------



## Lurrezko

Tendrás que esperar la opinión de más foreros que no tengan mis interferencias. ¿El forero que defendía su corrección en el foro de origen no será catalán?

Un saludo


----------



## chlapec

Lurrezko said:


> Tendrás que esperar la opinión de más foreros que no tengan mis interferencias. ¿El forero que defendía su corrección en el foro de origen no será catalán?
> 
> Un saludo


No, es canario.


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Para mí quedaría bien con un *no* delante. _No me despierto que ya te pienso.._. que me parece aceptable en poesía, creo que en el habla general la completaríamos un poco mas o cambiaríamos la estructura con algunas de las posibilidades que ya han sido mencionadas.


----------



## Jaime Bien

La frase se entiende, pero (yo diría que) no es correcta. Ahora, como licencia poética, allá el autor. Cualquiera de tus sugerencias es más apropiada. Otras: "Sólo despertar(me) y ya te pienso".

*Edito*: veo ahora la intervención de Quique, y estoy de acuerdo en que con un "no" delante es más aceptable.


----------



## Lord Darktower

chlapec said:


> Buenos días,
> 
> mi pregunta surge a raíz de una discusión generada en el foro Español-Italiano. A una pregunta sobre cómo traducir una frase en italiano, un forero responde: "-La traducción es literal: "*Me despierto que ya te pienso*, (...paso el día pensándote y durante la noche te sueño)"".
> 
> Mi respuesta fue que tal construcción no existe español (el uso transitivo de pensar no es motivo de discusión, ese sí es válido, en este contexto poético), es decir, que no es gramaticalmente correcta ni de uso común, que se trata de un calco del italiano y que en español podría expresarse de múltiples maneras, como por ejemplo: "apenas me despierto, ya te pienso"; "(tan) sólo despertarme, te pienso"; "es despertar y pensar en ti (coloquial)"; "no hago más que despertarme y ya te pienso".
> 
> Ante la insistencia del otro forero en que la expresión es correcta (o, al menos, de uso común), he decidido trasladar esta duda a este foro para recabar vuestra opinión.
> 
> Muchas gracias y un saludo.


Pregúntele al Sr. Carlitos, autor de la consulta en aquel foro -por cierto, parece que en éste le tratamos mejor-, si a lo mejor, digo a lo mejor, falta una coma en el original, cosa que cambiaría radicalmente la sintaxis de la frase.
Un saludo.


----------



## Ludaico

Es despertarme y... pensar en ti.


----------



## Lexinauta

Tampoco a mí esa construcción me satisface, pero sin embargo me parece aceptable:
'No bien me despierto*,* (que) ya te pienso'.
Y lo malo del caso es que no sé tanta gramática como para justificarlo...


----------



## juandiego

Hola a todos.

_"Me despierto *que* ya te pienso, (...paso el día pensándote y durante la noche te sueño)"_.

 Bueno, hay otras expresiones que sí son más comunes y están planteadas de esa forma: _Estoy que me caigo de sueño_; _Estoy *así*_. 
Entiendo que este caso es similarmente un _Me despierto *así*_, en el que este circunstancial de modo/predicativo se plantea como una proposición ponderativa encabezada por _que_. Del DRAE, *que*:
*
21*. _conjunción_. Viene a significar _de manera que_, en giros como estos: _Corre que vuela. Está que trina. Hablan que da gusto_.​


----------



## Jaime Bien

_Juandiego_, creo que no es exactamente el mismo caso de los otros ejemplos que propones:

¿Cómo corre? Corre que vuela.
¿Cómo está? Está que trina.
¿Cómo hablan? Hablan que da gusto.

¿Cómo me despierto? Me despierto que pienso en ti . No es que me despierte así, es que sólo despertar ya empiezo a pensar en ti.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Escribí mi interpretación en el foro italiano-español: "me despierto y ya te estoy pensando".


----------



## Lurrezko

Gracias, Xiao. Parece que hay bastante consenso en que la construcción suena rara en español. A la espera de que aparezca un argumento de autoridad que sustente su uso, me inclino a pensar que mi familiaridad con ella se explica por la proximidad entre la construcción catalana y la italiana.

Un saludo


----------



## XiaoRoel

Hay construcciones en el español coloquial tipo _está que te cagas_ (ponderativa), pero no parece propia del lenguaje poético.


----------



## chlapec

Muchísimas gracias por todas vuestras opiniones. De momento, como dice Lurrezko, me quedo con que no tenemos aún un argumento de autoridad que sustente su uso.


----------



## juandiego

Jaime Bien said:


> _Juandiego_, creo que no es exactamente el mismo caso de los otros ejemplos que propones:
> 
> ¿Cómo corre? Corre que vuela.
> ¿Cómo está? Está que trina.
> ¿Cómo hablan? Hablan que da gusto.
> 
> ¿Cómo me despierto? Me despierto que pienso en ti . No es que me despierte así, es que sólo despertar ya empiezo a pensar en ti.



Hola, Jaime.

No veo diferencia gramatical entre ambas estructuras y la diferencia semántica también la veo debatible; me parece equivalente a una subordinada de gerundio con valor adverbial: _Me despierto pensando ya en tí_ (así). También le encaja el significado que apunta el DRAE: _Me despierto *de manera que* ya te pienso_ (así).

El caso es que el _que_ puede introducir este tipo de proposición que describe el cómo y/o predica del sujeto.

Añado: Me comentan por mensaje privado la similitud con una frase común y coloquial tal que: _Me despierto que (ya) me meo_.

Añado:
Me parece más dudoso el convertir el _en ti _en el pronombre _te_ (_pienso en ti = ¿*te* pienso?_). Diría que esto sí es una licencia (poética) que se toma el autor, pero gramaticalmente entiendo que no es coherente.


----------



## Erreconerre

chlapec said:


> Buenos días,
> 
> mi pregunta surge a raíz de una discusión generada en el foro Español-Italiano. A una pregunta sobre cómo traducir una frase en italiano, un forero responde: "-La traducción es literal: "*Me despierto que ya te pienso*, (...paso el día pensándote y durante la noche te sueño)"".
> 
> Mi respuesta fue que tal construcción no existe español (el uso transitivo de pensar no es motivo de discusión, ese sí es válido, en este contexto poético), es decir, que no es gramaticalmente correcta ni de uso común, que se trata de un calco del italiano y que en español podría expresarse de múltiples maneras, como por ejemplo: "apenas me despierto, ya te pienso"; "(tan) sólo despertarme, te pienso"; "es despertar y pensar en ti (coloquial)"; "no hago más que despertarme y ya te pienso".
> 
> Ante la insistencia del otro forero en que la expresión es correcta (o, al menos, de uso común), he decidido trasladar esta duda a este foro para recabar vuestra opinión.
> 
> Muchas gracias y un saludo.



Una frase rarísima que, si no dices lo que significa, simplemente no la entiendo.
Nosotros no pensamos a las personas, sino que pensamos en las personas. Yo no _pienso a mis padres_, sino que _pienso en_ _mis padres_. Y no conozco otra forma de decirlo. Así que por aquí no se usa_ te pienso_, sino _pienso en ti_; ni decimos ¿_me pensaste?_, sino ¿_pensaste en mí_?
Pero, suponiendo que en lugar de _pensar_ decimos _imaginar_, la frase sigue siendo muy rara: "Me despierto que ya te imagino", tampoco me parece que diga algo. En todo caso "Me despierto y ya te imagino". O "Me despierto y ya pienso en ti". 
Pero "Me despierto que ya te pienso" está en chino para mí.


----------



## XiaoRoel

_Te pienso_ es una construcción totalmente correcta: _te pienso triste en la lejanía_, por poner un ejemplo. ¿Dónde está el solecismo?


----------



## Erreconerre

XiaoRoel said:


> _Te pienso_ es una construcción totalmente correcta: _te pienso triste en la lejanía_, por poner un ejemplo. ¿Dónde está el solecismo?



Yo tampoco lo veo. Aunque, repito, para es que para mí es rara esta construcción y no la usamos.


----------



## juandiego

XiaoRoel said:


> _Te pienso_ es una construcción totalmente correcta: _te pienso triste en la lejanía_, por poner un ejemplo. ¿Dónde está el solecismo?


Hola, Xiao.

Ahí sí me suena algo más normal, aunque creo que se debe a que se asimila más fácilmente a la típica estructura de objeto directo con su predicativo que también se da con otros verbos de pensamiento: _Te creía más alto; Te considero una amiga_.

En cualquier caso, el DPD también admite la posibilidad que comentas, eso sí, con la salvedad de lo de contexto inusual con aire literario. El DPD sobre _pensar_:
*4.* Con el sentido de ‘evocar o recordar’, se usa a veces como transitivo, sobre todo en textos literarios, para dotar al discurso de mayor expresividad:
_«Ya sabes que te quiero, te pienso»_ (Cohen Muerte [Esp. 1993]); _«Pienso la influencia que ese tipo tuvo en mis ideas»_ (Daneri Matar [Arg. 1981]).​
La construcción me parecía dudosa, pero, si se acepta así, mejor dejarlo en que se trata sólo de giro poco usual del objeto semántico del verbo _pensar_, en este caso aun más aceptable por tratarse de un texto literario. No obstante, en la misma entrada del DPD también se refleja la opción más normal:*
3.* Es intransitivo y se construye con un complemento con _«en»_ cuando significa ‘evocar o recordar’: _«Cuando pienso en el grupo, casi se me saltan las lágrimas»_ (Nieva Señora [Esp. 1980]); ‘tener en la mente algo o a alguien’: _«¡Nunca piensas en nosotros!»_ (López Vine [Méx. 1975]); _«Solo piensan en matar y en que los maten»_ (Vqz. Figueroa Taberna [Esp. 1994]); y ‘dar vueltas a algo en la mente o reflexionar sobre ello’: _«A veces pienso en terminar todo esto»_ (Morales Verdad [EE. UU. 1979]); _«Piense en qué va a hacer con todo el dinero que se está ganando ahora»_ (Salazar Selva [Col. 1991]).​


----------



## XiaoRoel

De lo del uso literario no me cabía duda, pero por aquí también se usa en lo oral: "te pensaba en América" (= te creía en América).


----------



## juandiego

XiaoRoel said:


> De lo del uso literario no me cabía duda, pero por aquí también se usa en lo oral: "te pensaba en América" (= te creía en América).



¿Se utiliza también en tercera persona con complemento tónico no pronominal?: _Pensaba a Juan en América_.

Quiero matizar que lo que yo encuentro gramaticalmente dudoso es que los pronombres de dativo o acusativo puedan representar sintagmas preposicionales diferentes a los propios de OD y OI, o sea, que en este caso que el _te_ no puede representar a _en ti_. Si, como parece que pasa ocasionalmente, se da el _te_ con _pensar_, se debe a que éste responde también a un uso transitivo, no porque represente al _en ti_.

Por otro lado, creo que en cierto modo también se da coloquialmente este fenómeno de identificación de pronombres de dativo/acusativo con sintagmas preposicionales:
_Te *me* escapaste = Tú te escapaste *de* mí_.


----------



## gabbytaa

"En cuanto me despierto te traigo en mis pensamientos".

¡Que romántico!

Besos


----------

